
New branch in family tree of exoplanets discovered - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.spacedaily.com/reports/New_branch_in_family_tree_of_exoplanets_discovered_999.html
======
mLuby
Does anyone undestand this sentence?

    
    
      "Most of these close-in planets were found to be roughly between the size of 
      Earth and Neptune, which is about 4 times the size of Earth."
    

Wikipedia says Neptune's volume = 57.74 Earths and Mass = 17.147 Earths.
[https://www.wikiwand.com/en/Neptune](https://www.wikiwand.com/en/Neptune)

~~~
badosu
Neptune radius: 24,622 km

Earth radius: 6,371 km

That's your 4 times the size measure.

~~~
InclinedPlane
Correct. Transit methods measure size not mass.

